# MY PASSION..



## pepito25 (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi everybody,
please let me introduce my biggest hobby..
would like to pleasure Your eyes and mind..

*Peter Vrábel - fotoalbum
*
thank You very much for all comments..


----------



## bazooka (Oct 5, 2011)

My eyes and mind have not been pleasured by your post.  Leaving disappointed.


----------



## doro (Oct 8, 2011)

Is there only one photo on your website? :-S


----------



## mishele (Oct 8, 2011)

Post a couple picture directly in a thread, you'll get more comments that way. I for one will not click on links.


----------



## SituationNormal (Oct 8, 2011)

There are some nice pictures there. The glass could have been cleaned better brfore taking the one of the lionfish though. Water spots are distracting.


----------

